#     1v77  1:
!

      1: 7.7 ( )    .      "  ". 

       ? 

 1: 7.7   ""    "    +",            .       " "   . 

   !

----------


## Fosihas

> 1: 7.7   ""    "    +",


 ,   ,  " "

----------

( 1: -      ). 
       ? 
     ,      1:   .    , .
     " ",      ,     . (  Ac4_Pr2.xml,    1Cv77.dat).

      ?        ,    ,    .

----------


## Fosihas

?
   . , " ***"

----------

> . , " ***"


..      .?      ?   ...  :Embarrassment:  
   ,       ,   , ... =)

----------


## Fosihas

,
\

----------

.   ,

----------

. 
      .


_( )_

     -          .       .

----------

> .


 ,    .

----------


## Fosihas

.

----------

> .


    .        ,        ,    ?  ,  - , , !

   .   "" ?    ?...

----------


## Fosihas

1.        ,     (  )
2.       .


   .

----------

.

, 
1  .          ?
2.      , ,            ,   ,  . ,   ... =)

----------


## Fosihas

,     .
      .

----------

> ,     .


  ,      .   ,     ?  ?

----------


## Fosihas

8,     ,     .

----------


## Vladko

:
1.         .   .
2.                         .
3.       ,     ,   ,                 .
4.   ,              .
5.           .       ,       .

----------

> 8,     ,     .


  , ,     ,    .        ,  ,  "   "...    ,      .
       /   /          " ",     ,   ,    ?  ...
  , .       =)

Vladko,    !  :



> :
> ...  ,                 .


!            !    ,    ? =)

----------


## Fosihas

**, 




> ,  ,  "   "...    ,      .

----------


## Naumov

> !            !    ,    ? =)


    -   .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .
>       .

----------


## Naumov

**, .  .

----------

> **, .  .


 7,7    ?

----------


## Naumov



----------


## prog1C

!!!
,      .    :
               ()  .    :
1.      -> ->    " + " .        (        ,      "Ac4_Pr2.xml").        .   "".
2.      " " (       ,   " ").      -> -> .         (           :Smilie:  )   " ". .

   ,        ,      . 

 ,           (->)     " " - "   . 1.3"

----------

